# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Disgrace to Electrical Industry

## Sparks

For all the people with blindfolds, here are the reports confirming that JP Bornman is operating illegally even though he is registered at ECB.

The problem now is to rid the industry of him and his type.

As yet JP Bornman has not been charged with anything.

He is still signing COCs' which are worthless

Where are the DOL teeth? They want to control the industry, now what are they doing about it?

The old system with a local onbudsman worked fast and furious.

Is DOL waiting for more electrocutions before pulling the plug on Volta Electrical?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27556811/JP%...Electrical.pdf

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27556811/JP%...Electrical.pdf

Sorry guys, don't know what happened. These work.

----------


## AndyD

Hi Sparks, I'm getting 404 errors on both your dropbox links.

----------


## Dave A

> Hi Sparks, I'm getting 404 errors on both your dropbox links.


+1

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Sparks

Here you go - the text without the signatures - both links work fine for me - accessed ok. LD

NOTICE CI v 01- 04/10
The Chief Inspector
Department of Labour
Laboria House
Schoeman Street
Pretoria
Date: 16/09/2011
OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ACT 85 of 1993 (THE ACT)
ELECTRICAL INSTALLATION REGULATIONS 2009 (EIR 2009)
Approved Inspection authority (AIA): Notification of Negligence (EIR 7.7  2009)
1. Gauteng Electrical Inspection Authority (AIA), duly accredited by the Department of Labour as an Approved Inspection
Authority in terms of EIR 3 (2009), was requested by the user of the installation detailed hereunder to investigate and report
on the compliance of the following electrical installation/s:
INSTALLATION ADDRESS:
USER NAME:
Contact No:
2. The user of the above mentioned electrical installation was requested to produce a Certificate of Compliance in respect of
the electrical installation in terms of EIR 7(2). It is the opinion of this AIA certain items on the Certificate of Compliance
issued on the 06/05/2011 by a registered person detailed hereunder do not comply with the provisions of the ACT or
Regulations contained therein.
3. Report No. CGS/GEIA 4619/11 dated 27/07/2011 is attached herewith in terms of our appointment and functions as
stipulated by the Electrical Installation Regulations (2009).
4. It is recommended that you withdraw the registration of the registered person in terms of EIR 11.2 (2009) and take
any further action as may be required in this matter.
5. This case has been reported to the Provincial Office Gauteng (Inspection and Enforcement Services) for further
investigation with recommendation that the case be handed to the Specialist Public Prosecutor.
REGISTERED PERSON: Mr J C P Bornman
Registration No. 06947
Date of Registration: No details
Contact Details: 082 416 3753
Address: No.27 Amanda Avenue nandGal e North
6. Kindly provide confirmation of receipt of this notification.
Yours faithfully
MARK PALMER
GAUTENG ELECTRICAL
INSPECTION
AUTHORITY GOVERNMENT APPROVED
ELECTRICAL INSPECTION
AUTHORITY (AIA)
Certificate No: CI 002 ER

Department of Labour
Provincial Office Gauteng
Braamfontein
Date: 16/09/2011
Attention: Inspection and Enforcement Services
Dear Sir/Madam,
OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ACT, 1993
Report on an unsafe condition and/or contravention detected during a routine inspection
Kindly find attached a report with registration no. GEIA 4619 / 11 dated 27/07/2011 for your attention, together with supporting documentation.
Our recommendation is that this case merits further investigation by your Department as the electrical installation does not comply with the
provisions of the Occupational Health and Safety Act, Act 85 of 1993, as amended and/or the SANS 10142-1 Wiring Code, AND IS NOT
REASONABLY SAFE.
1. It is recommended that the Registered Person in his personal capacity be prosecuted for failing to comply with the provisions of: -
Section 38 (1) (d), in that he made a statement which is false, in that he issued a Certificate of Compliance in the form incorporated in the
Electrical Installation Regulations (2009), for the electrical installation did not comply with this Act,
Alternatively,
Section 9 (2), in that as a self employed person, he did not conduct his undertaking in such a manner as to ensure, as far as was
reasonably practical, that other persons who were directly affected by his activities, were not thereby exposed to hazards to their health or
safety,
Alternatively,
Electrical Installation Regulation 9 (2009), in that he issued a Certificate of Compliance in respect of an electrical installation which did not
comply with the relevant legislation.
2. We also advise that we have communicated with the Registered Person in this regard and he has failed to respond and/or failed to address
non-compliant issues.
3. The negligence of the Registered Person has been reported to the Chief Inspector in terms of Electrical Installation Regulation 7.7 (Copy
attached herewith).
The complainant in this matter is as follows:-
Name: Mr Anonymous
Address: Private
Contact No.
The Registered Persons details in this matter are as follows:-
Name: Mr J C P Bornman
Address: No.27 Amanda Avenue Glenanda North
Contact No. 082 416 3753
Accreditation No.: 06947
ID Number: 540212 5100 001
Kindly give your urgent attention to this matter.
Yours sincerely
M L Palmer
GAUTENG ELECTRICAL
INSPECTION AUTHORITY
In terms of the Occupational Health and Safety Act. 1993, read with Electrical Installationy Regulation 3 (2009)
POR T ION 3 7 7 L A R S E N S R OAD MULDE R S D R I F T
PHO N E : ( 0 8 2 ) 8 7 7 7 2 2 3 / ( 0 8 2 ) 8 7 7 7 5 0 2  F A X : ( 0 8 6 ) 6 8 3 1 7 9 5
e - m a i l I N S PECTOR @ G E I A . CO . ZA
WWW . G E I A . C O . ZA
ACCREDITATION
NO. CI002

----------

Dave A (29-Sep-11)

----------


## murdock

people die from electricution and they dont even get it right why on earth would the DOL bother with a remedial issue like this one...and clearly mark palmer GEIA has no authourity...anyone could write letters to the DOL.

----------


## Sparks

That's what I do not understand Murdoch. What is the function of the AIA?

Why was the AIA and the DOL appointed at the cost of an effective Onbudsman, who got results quickly at an inspection fee cost.

DOL are not interested in even looking at the site before they receive the AIA report(confirmation of what an accredited electrician has already confirmed).

Now that they have the AIA report DOL are still doing nothing.

The property buyer must now pay for another inspection and have the repairs done at his own cost. He must then take the contractor to court for the costs.
IF HE LIVES THAT LONG!!!

Why was the EFFECTIVE Onbudsman dumped for nothing?

Just more proof that SA is well on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.

The "affordable" recourse for the public has been taken away and an "unaffordable" dysfunctional alternative put in it's place.

TYPICAL

----------


## murdock

you flogging a dead horse...this industry will not be improving anytime soon...the only thing that improves in this country is the tax collection methods...and ideas to screw us for more money...everything else is sliding down a steep hill.

i am gona say this again...the customer will pay for everything from the investigation to the actual repair and then have to claim the money back in court...have fun...the only people who will benefit will be the lawyers who make a mint out of you in their fees...i am yet to hear of a person actually getting this right.

WHEN YOU BUY A HOUSE HAVE YOUR OWN ELECTRICIAN CHECK THE HOUSE...AND IF YOU PAY PEANUTS EXPECT MONKEYS TO ARRIVE...LITERALLY.

----------


## Sparks

Some good news (hopefully not a bone). I managed to get the contact details of the Deputy Director for Electrical Engineering and he appears to have given the ball some momentum. The report is now ready to go to the Senior Public Prosecutor. In Afrikaans there is a saying "aanhouer wen"  that sounds more poetic than saying it in english to me.:-)

----------

AndyD (14-Oct-11), Dave A (14-Oct-11)

----------

